# E46 Titanium Headlight Trim Kit



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

Anyone have this, how is it to install? worth the money?

Just found this website with some good BMW accessories 


Main - Parts - Preowned - New - Service 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

E46 3 Series Accessories 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




E46 Titanium Headlight Trim Kit 
This accessory adds a distinct styling element to the headlight area, giving it a custom look and feel and is available for all E46 3 series models. 
Benefits 
Easy replacement 
Not time consuming to install 
No need to remove headlights 
Kit Includes 
2 Titanium Headlight trims 
2 Seals for cover disc 

Retail Price:* $75.00 
Sale Price:* $58.00 
E46 4 door and wagon 63 12 6 908 891 
E46 2 door and convertible 63 12 6 908 892 

* Prices subject to change without notice


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

http://www.e46fanatics.com/howto/howtodetail.php?howto_id=24

doesnt look too difficult. same trim as in the 330


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The only downside is that titanium trim is unattractive


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

What site did you find??


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

Sorry for not including the link

http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/parts.html


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *The only downside is that titanium trim is unattractive  *


Unattractive? That is a rather girlish word! 

It depends on the color of your E46. Darker colors look great with these trims, whereas an Alpine White E46 with clears and SilverVisions does not.  Especially in a snowstorm.

Anyway, when I had the 320d, I bought and installed the Titanium trim. No one else seemed to have them at the time, so it looked different.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i'd pay to have black housing on my 330ci.

same goes for the 'titanium' gaudy mesh shit in the lower grille...


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

Mathew, how about a swap for your lower titanium bumper trim for black pieces??. easy to install.


----------



## Dan Wang (Oct 1, 2002)

If you want, I have a set of titanium headlight trims for sale. Fits 2 dr only.

$40 (used) shipped.

Dan Wang


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

I sent you a PM.

Jeff



Dan Wang said:


> *If you want, I have a set of titanium headlight trims for sale. Fits 2 dr only.
> 
> $40 (used) shipped.
> 
> Dan Wang *


----------

